# Changer disque dur LaCie D2 Quadra



## cousinhube (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac 27" sans Thunderbolt dans lequel  j'ai placé un SSD à la place du disque dur et sur lequel je branche en  Firewire 800 un Lacie D2 Quadra 1To pour faire un disque de lancement  FusionDrive très très efficace.

Le problème est que je commence à  manquer de place, pensez-vous que je puisse (après avoir fait un backup  externe de mes données bien entendu) remplacer le disque dur interne de  mon LaCie par un Disque Dur SATA 3To ? (vis vis à du boitier, de la  norme FW800...)

Cela me permettrait de créer un nouveau FusionDrive, certes en recommençant la procédure, mais elle n'est pas difficile...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2013)

cousinhube a dit:


> Le problème est que je commence à  manquer de place, pensez-vous que je puisse (après avoir fait un backup  externe de mes données bien entendu) remplacer le disque dur interne de  mon LaCie par un Disque Dur SATA 3To ? (vis vis à du boitier, de la  norme FW800...)



La question n'est pas de savoir si c'est un boîtier Fw800 ou 400 ou USB, c'est de savoir si c'est un boîtier SATA. Tu as de la chance, les disques de 1 To, quelle que soit la taille sont tous des SATA (il me semble que les plus gros disques IDE sont des 320 Go en 2,5" et des 500 Go en 3,5").


----------



## cousinhube (30 Janvier 2013)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse qui m'éclaire pas mal.

En fait j'avais deux craintes:

 * Vis à vis du boîtier en lui-même je me demandais si LaCie exigeait un modèle spécifique de disque dur (firmware spécifique ou autre...);

* Vis à vis de la taille du disque dur je sais que les disques de 3To ne sont pas toujours compatibles avec les applis, donc je me demandais s'il pourrait y avoir un blocage par le Firmware du boîtier disque ou par la norme FW 800.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2013)

cousinhube a dit:


> * Vis à vis de la taille du disque dur je sais que les disques de 3To ne sont pas toujours compatibles avec les applis, donc je me demandais s'il pourrait y avoir un blocage par le Firmware du boîtier disque ou par la norme FW 800.



Il reste possible que le contrôleur du boîtier n'accepte pas les disques de plus de 2,2 To, malheureusement, en dehors d'essayer, je ne connais aucun moyen de le vérifier à l'avance !


----------



## cousinhube (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me suis jeté à l'eau et j'ai commandé un Seagate Barracuda 3To 3,5".

Je l'ai mis dans le boitier (LaCie Quadra FW800/400 USB2.0 ESATA / 1To à l'origine) et là... ça ne fonctionnait pas, ou plutôt ça fonctionnait mal, seulement 800Go et des brouettes de disponible :-(  Après plusieurs essais de formatage divers et variés, utilitaires Mac et Windows en tout genre... toujours rien !

Par hasard je vais sur le site de LaCie et télécharge une mise à jour Firmware du Quadra sensée améliorer les performances TimeMachine.

Je remets mon disque 3To dedans et relance l'iMac et cette fois-ci= 3To de disponible ! Le fonctionnement est parfait, je viens de créer un volume FusionDrive avec mon SSD et CCC est en train de travailler pour que ce soir tout refonctionne avec de l'espace disponible.

Pour conclure, vous pouvez installer des HDD supérieurs à 2,2To dans les Lacie Quadra en remplacement des disques d'origine, le tout étant de mettre à jour le firmware.

J'espère que cela vous servira.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2013)

Merci pour l'info !


----------



## Kristoball46 (8 Janvier 2014)

cousinhube a dit:


> Par hasard je vais sur le site de LaCie et télécharge une mise à jour Firmware du Quadra sensée améliorer les performances TimeMachine



Bonjour,

Je me permet de déterrer le topic car je viens d'être confronté à la même problématique.
Pour ma part, je possède deux de ces D2 quadra (un rev1/500Go/sata2, un rev2/1To/sata2) acquis il y a 4 ans sur le refurb de LaCie (aucun soucis depuis soit dit en passant) et je compte aussi remplacer leur hdd par de plus conséquents.

Afin d'être sûr que mes produits étaient concernés, j'ai entré le n° de série de chacun (sur le site de LaCie) ; ne pas s'inquiéter si le pdf readme ne mentionne pas les produits, j'ai téléchargé l'utilitaire qui m'a mis les deux à jour (connectés l'un après l'autre et pas en usb car pour le second, il ne me l'a pas reconnu, donc firewire ou esata peut-être).

Je repasserai afin de notifier ce que j'aurai décidé de mettre dedans et si cela fonctionne surtout


----------



## freroil (8 Janvier 2015)

bonjour,

j'ai également un DD LaCie 2big quadra en 2x1To positionné en raid1
pourriez vous me dire la manip exacte pour changer ces disques en les remplacant par 2DD de 2To ou de 3To chacun.. s'il vous plait..?  

je n'arrive pas à saisir la manip . merci par avance


----------

